# About the most amazing machines I've ever seen.



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Eat your hearts out CNC guys, you'll likely not even be able to afford the tooling, let alone the machines. >
Obviously some of this work could be done in a home shop, without using CNC, but never in the volume, accuracy, or speed. Amazing machines. The first piece is rather blah, the really cool stuff starts at 1:36. No, I still don't want a CNC, but love watching videos like this one. 
www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/CO3iOknk0Wc
Gads, would love to watch some of these live.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I can’t get over how much material they remove in one swipe . Pretty amazing machines


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome! I would like to see the live.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Amazing machines.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I can’t get over how much material they remove in one swipe . Pretty amazing machines


I noticed that too, and think they might have been using a fairly soft wood, even so they are likely high powered motors, and very stout cutters involved too.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

fun to watch but I still love turning by hand


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

marecat3 said:


> fun to watch but I still love turning by hand


When I first got my lathe I loved playing with it. Then I discovered that the only things I actually liked doing on it was making carving mallets. Now have enough of various sizes and weights to last several lifetimes. Lathe was sold years ago. I'd still love to watch one of these live.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I was surprised at the lack of dust collection. Why would anyone pay a premium for hand turned products when ones made like shown in the video are perfect and so much cheaper. This doesn't effect the fact that I love turning wood and metal.


----------

